# Lindsey Vonn - Braless 08/28/2020



## krigla (29 Aug. 2020)

*Lindsey Vonn - Braless 08/28/2020*
_regular/brightness-contrast correction zoom/slow motion zoom_



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
16 MB | 00:01:13 | 720x1280 | mp4
K2S
Filejoker

*Animated GIF*


​


----------



## poulton55 (29 Aug. 2020)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Voyeurfriend (29 Aug. 2020)

So ist es recht!


----------



## Thunderhawk (29 Aug. 2020)

Schöne Nippelchen.


----------



## dante_23 (30 Aug. 2020)

war wohl etwas kühl, bei den deutl. nippeln  
sie hat vor wenigen jahren mal verlauten lassen, sich ein playboy-shooting vorstellen zu können. damals sagte sie:

"Ich bin noch nicht bereit für so etwas", erklärte sie lachend und ergänzte: "Aber wenn eine Frau so viel Selbstvertrauen hat, um in einem solchen Magazin zu sein, habe ich davor viel Respekt. Jeder muss das machen, wovon er denkt, dass es das Beste für ihn ist, aber ich werde das nur unterstützen."


----------



## frank63 (30 Aug. 2020)

Danke schön für braless Lindsey.


----------



## comatron (30 Aug. 2020)

Ein BH hätte da auch nicht viel zu tun.


----------



## Frantz00 (30 Aug. 2020)

Schön, noch ohne Silikon.


----------



## Voyeurfriend (31 Aug. 2020)

dante_23 schrieb:


> war wohl etwas kühl, bei den deutl. nippeln
> sie hat vor wenigen jahren mal verlauten lassen, sich ein playboy-shooting vorstellen zu können. damals sagte sie:
> 
> "Ich bin noch nicht bereit für so etwas", erklärte sie lachend und ergänzte: "Aber wenn eine Frau so viel Selbstvertrauen hat, um in einem solchen Magazin zu sein, habe ich davor viel Respekt. Jeder muss das machen, wovon er denkt, dass es das Beste für ihn ist, aber ich werde das nur unterstützen."


Sehr schönes Zitat von Lindsey. Die Amerikanerin hat ja die PB-Fotos ihrer Ski-Kollegin Christina Geiger sehr gelobt: „Ich finde das super cool!“. Ob sie selber jetzt auch bereit ist, für den PB die Hüllen fallen zu lassen? Ich würde mich auf jeden Fall sehr freuen!


----------



## dante_23 (31 Aug. 2020)

Voyeurfriend schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Zitat von Lindsey. Die Amerikanerin hat ja die PB-Fotos ihrer Ski-Kollegin Christina Geiger sehr gelobt: „Ich finde das super cool!“. Ob sie selber jetzt auch bereit ist, für den PB die Hüllen fallen zu lassen? Ich würde mich auf jeden Fall sehr freuen!


vll ja sogar für den deutschen playboy, als geschenk 
lindsey spricht ja sehr gut deutsch


----------



## Punisher (4 Sep. 2020)

verdammt scharfe Nippel


----------

